
For the next three weeks, if you boot up Windows 95, the clock will be wrong - edward
https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1105181992843337729
======
yellowapple
Went in for Windows 95 timezone-related tidbits. Came out knowing more than I
ever wanted about weather station data collection.

